# 3D shoots in Adams & York County PA



## sofiadavis1 (Jul 16, 2010)

I also finding like wise same stuff assist in securing donations for raffles and benefit shoots, and work with the committee to come up with ways to raise funds for the organisation. Internet access required.If any one have idea about this then pleas mention here .


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

Hunt of Lifetime Shoot this Sunday at WestManchester Farmers and Sportsmen. Pine Hill Rd Dover Pa 17315. They also shoot 3rd. Sunday of each Month


----------

